# Introducing "Le Beau"



## modamag (Sep 7, 2005)

First off, thank you Sway, dat2zip, george80 and Newbie for your guidance. One way or another you have affected what went into this light. :rock:

It have been over 6 months of development since I dreamt of this light. It's was meant to be the first (might be last) of the super light that I wished to own. Various bodies, reflectors & ballast were tested before this one. There is still alot of work to be done. I'm only 80% happy with what I got.

I still have to get the body nickel plated, you all know by now my passion for the chrome/silver look. 
The reflector also need a coating. What do you guys think about MOP? :naughty:

Don't ask me how much $$$, because then you'll think that I'm crazy!

Only three complete prototypes were fabricated. I plan to keep one. The other is for a good friend. While the last one will take a round the world tour thru a flashaholic passarounds. Anyone interested?

*=== Le Beau Specification ===*
Dimension: 11.5" L x 2.125" OD
Weight: 2 lbs 15 oz
Reflector: 3" W x 1.65" D
HID Ballast: 35W/50W
- dual output mode
- hot restrike
- full regulation
- low voltage cutoff
- 3000 / 5000 lumens *
Power Source: Li-Ion Batteries
- full protection (low voltage, over charge/discharge)
- 14.8V 4400mAh
- 50-85 minutes runtime *
Integrated tailcap charging
* Estimated Values

* Now open comments | criticism | what ever you got to post


----------



## offroadcmpr (Sep 7, 2005)

:rock::wow:I want one of those. A 50 watt HID bulb!


----------



## bwaites (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm first, I'm first!!!

Awesome JOB, this is actually the first SUPERHID that I would consider as a work of art, on par with McGizmo, Wilkey, Charlie, etc.

Jonathan, incredible!!!! I can't say anything else, I'm so blown away!

Once I catch my breath I'll think of something, I'm sure!!


Bill

P.S. It's WAY better than I imagined and what you told me!!


----------



## bindibadgi (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm definately interested in being part of the world tour! That light looks fantastic!


----------



## LITEmania (Sep 7, 2005)

modamag : exellent..


----------



## offroadcmpr (Sep 7, 2005)

:rock::wow:I want one of those. A 50 watt HID bulb!


----------



## nemul (Sep 7, 2005)

WOW!
........................


----------



## Icarus (Sep 7, 2005)

modamag said:


> ... While the last one will take a round the world tour thru a flashaholic passarounds. Anyone interested?
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> :wow: this seems to be a very special light! :clap: :twothumbs
> OK, I want to meet her! :o Put her on the plane and I'll show her Belgium! :grin2:


----------



## Hallis (Sep 7, 2005)

I'd like to be on the list for a passaround if you do one.

Shane


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice one Jonathon!!!



> Dimension: 11.5" L x 2.125" OD


She ain't no catwalk model though


----------



## Haesslich (Sep 7, 2005)

Hallis said:


> I'd like to be on the list for a passaround if you do one.
> 
> Shane



Forget passaround - I'd want it.  Still, it'd be nice to try that one out, before having to mail it onto the next person... or to show it off.


----------



## xpitxbullx (Sep 7, 2005)

I think LOP would be better. A fine mix between Throw and a smooth beam.



Next on the passaround list! :wow: 

Jeff


----------



## 270winchester (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow....

Not gonna ask how much it would costs...


----------



## Grox (Sep 7, 2005)

It looks incredible and the specs are awesome! I'm amazed. Well done! Got any beamshots How's the switching work?


----------



## jtice (Sep 7, 2005)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn ! oo:
:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: 
need I say more?


----------



## nexro (Sep 7, 2005)

Very impressive!
Yes, where are the beamshots???


----------



## jtice (Sep 7, 2005)

oh BTW, YES! I am interested in the passaround!!! :grin:


----------



## Amorphous (Sep 7, 2005)

3K to 5K Lumens!! :naughty: :wow:

 

Imagine taking this portable HID, and a big magnifying glass into a camping site, in the dark of night, and hungry for some hot food.. and hee hee!!! Create fire from Light!!

 

Love to check it out. Please sign me up for the pass around. Thanks


----------



## Amonra (Sep 7, 2005)

Grrrrrrrrrreat light  

Im your good friend right ?????  

( heck i will be if you gave it to me  )


----------



## wquiles (Sep 7, 2005)

Trully impressive 

I would love to learn more and see photos of the battery pack :naughty: 

Will


----------



## Anglepoise (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks fantastic. Nice fluting on the transition.
What about the switch. Where is it ??


----------



## bwaites (Sep 7, 2005)

Since we can't see it, I'm guessing a tailswitch?


Bill


----------



## XenonM3 (Sep 7, 2005)

:wow: will there be any beamshot comparisons? :goodjob: :bow:


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 7, 2005)

WHOA !!!! oo:

This is sooooo great !! :thumbsup: :bow:
A true work of art it is.

Would want to participate, but costum charges would kill me on thos one ... so I have to pass :mecry: 

bernie


----------



## McGizmo (Sep 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: :bow:  Most impressive!!!


----------



## Sway (Sep 7, 2005)

It turned out absolutely beautiful Jonathan 

Later
Kelly


----------



## unnerv (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow Jonathan that turned out awesome. I remember seeing your drawing at the last get together. Can't wait to see it in person. Time to start planning the next get together.


----------



## makar (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow! A real beauty! I really like e.g. the rills (?) where the body gets thinner.
Great job!
Marc


----------



## K-T (Sep 7, 2005)

Uhh...wow...drool...that is niiiiiccccceeee.

We need more pictures!!!


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 7, 2005)

OMG!

:goodjob:
That is truly a piece of art with a punch!
Give us some more pictures please 
Passaround?
Count me in :rock:

Benny


----------



## greenLED (Sep 7, 2005)

I saw the other pic you posted on the "mini" HID thread and was wondering about it. Beautiful light. I'm in for a passaround (of course!), and if you need help maintaining it, let me know.


----------



## Ginseng (Sep 7, 2005)

Outstanding!

This is one of the most unique and compelling mods I've ever seen on CPF. Ever. Truly an amazing piece of craftsmanship with unparalled performance. Simply breathtaking.

I had wondered what it would look like but now to see it, it's even more intimidating in person.

You can add me to the list for the passaround. 

If you are planning to have it nickel plated, please consider sending it down to me for a full polish like I executed on the Smooth Operator and Aurora2. 

Oh yes, please share some shots of the internals. 

Wilkey


----------



## JimH (Sep 7, 2005)

Jonathan,

I know you've been dreaming and working on this light for quite a while. I'm glad to see how far it has come.

Color me extremely interested and put me on the list, any list.


----------



## dbedit (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes ,
Count me in on any list! Very nice looking light


----------



## mobile1 (Sep 9, 2005)

*something doesn't make sense here....*

SOMETHING CAN'T BE RIGHT HERE.

You claim 5,000 lumen with a 50 Watt bulp? That's 100 lumen / watt which is TWICE as efficient as the latest generation LED's (for example a K2 driven at optimal specs).

I don't think that's possible or did I not get it right? Do you have a link to the technical specs of that bulp? 

Anybody else here who can check this lumen per watt info?

Other then that, congratulations to a very beautiful light. How much is it?


----------



## Ty_Bower (Sep 9, 2005)

It's not an LED, it's HID. It's like a little tiny arc of lightning inside a glass envelope. Yes, it is fantastically efficient, and the efficency seem to improve as wattages go up.

Search around for the Megaray or the Maxabeam, or wander around the HID forum for more info.


----------



## Trashman (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, out of fear that a passaround will involve all those who expressed interest on this original first thread, I'm posting: "I'd love to be a part of a passaround for this Beast killer".


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 10, 2005)

_Niiiiiiiice_


----------



## gl22man (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm in for a passaround 
Mike........


----------



## HarryN (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: something doesn't make sense here....*



mobile1 said:


> SOMETHING CAN'T BE RIGHT HERE.
> 
> You claim 5,000 lumen with a 50 Watt bulp? That's 100 lumen / watt which is TWICE as efficient as the latest generation LED's (for example a K2 driven at optimal specs).
> 
> ...



Hi Mobile - LED efficiency is at its best when comparing monochromatic applications, such as stop lights. The LED is a direct emittter of Red / Amber / Cyan, while the bulb versions needs filtering, so a lot is lost.

HID, and even fluorescent tube lights are considerably more efficient for white output than LEDs. Lumileds has been trying for years to get people to use RGB or more colors to mix / form white light for higher efficiency and better color balance, and they finally accepted that people want single emitters for white not really that many years ago.

I would like to see / hold that light - maybe at a local CPF meeting.


----------



## jmy808 (Sep 11, 2005)

Jonathan,
A true work of art and lightism. My greatest appreciation of your ability to have conceived this mega-lumen flamethrower in a tiny body.
Best regards,
Jay


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 11, 2005)

Count me in for the passaround!


----------



## AuroraLite (Sep 13, 2005)

Modamag,

Awesome! Really glad to see it coming out! I had been busy lately with work and all that...and man, how I regret not to pick up this thread earlier to celebrate this new light of yours! :thumbsup:

Thank you for all the hard work and constantly bringing in new creativity and invention to CPF! Btw, 5000 lumens for 50 min (?) sounds fantastic!


----------



## 270winchester (Sep 13, 2005)

Can we see a beam shot in the future?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice little EDC for the occasional glance at a map.


----------



## twentysixtwo (Sep 13, 2005)

Holeeee cow. Makes a mag2hid looks positibvely anemic, I'm sure. Any source for the bulb and ballast? In for the passaround!!!!!!


----------



## vacuum3d (Sep 13, 2005)

What a beauty! I like that fine knurling a lot.


----------



## gregw (Sep 13, 2005)

That looks fantastic!! :rock: 

I'd be interested in a passaround if you're willing to send it out to Hong Kong.. I'm sure all the other Hong Kong Flashaholics would be interested in a look as well..


----------



## rscanady (Sep 13, 2005)

That is just GORGEOUS! Wow and so shiny. Count me in on the passaround too please. I would hate to be looking into the business end of that thing when it gets turned on.

Ryan


----------



## baylisstic (Sep 25, 2005)

Spec sound awesome. I want to see some beamshot!


----------



## js (Sep 25, 2005)

Jonathan,

I meant to post to this thread some days ago, but for various reasons I didn't get around to it until now.

Do not, however, interpret that to translate into my impresssion of this light. I am amazed and very, very impressed!

Congratulations, and keep to your guns and under no circumstances reveal the total amount of money spent in this project!    I can imagine what it cost.

I for one would love to see more picutres or hear some desription of the internals, balast, wiring, battery pack, light source, and so on.

I also would be very honored to be on the passaround list.

Congratulations on a flashlight that is truly a work of art as well as a Beast-Killer. And thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## cgpeanut (Sep 25, 2005)

Me too! Me too! I would like to test this baby out!


----------



## taiji (Sep 26, 2005)

WOW!!

I'd love to be part of the passaround of this photon cannon.


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 1, 2005)

Add me to the list. I can hook up with 4sevens to see this light. WoW!!!


----------



## JimH (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## BVH (Oct 25, 2005)

I, too, would love to be in on the passaround!! What a masterpiece to behold!!

Jonathan, I don't suppose there's a chance of you producing some for sale?


----------



## vontech (Oct 27, 2005)

I would be honored to be in a passaround for this light! It's a 

*WORK OF ART!!!*​
Thanks!

Tom


----------



## Nereus (Oct 31, 2005)

_Very_ nice flashlight! What ballast and bulb are you using? Would you please provide us with beamshots and inside pics also?

- Nereus


----------



## cue003 (Nov 18, 2005)

Any more info here?

Curtis


----------



## trivergata (Nov 18, 2005)

Like everyone else - I'm dying for beamshots!


----------



## lasercrazy (Nov 18, 2005)

Awesome light!  I'm in on this passaround if it ever happens.


----------



## grift (Dec 8, 2005)

this is one sweeet light :goodjob: 


why no more posts though? no beamshots or more eye candy??


----------



## elfen1 (Dec 8, 2005)

I'd like to see what it does since I've never seen an HID yet only LED so include me in the pass-a-round and maybe I'll reverse engineer it and sell it to the CIA or better yet the General Accounting Office!!!


----------



## JimH (Dec 8, 2005)

Don't expect too much in the way of updates or progress reports from Jonathan. He's going to be spending most of his free time with his new flashaholic buddy.

I don't know how many pounds, but I understand the delivery went fine.

I think Jonathan's going to be spending time looking for a bigger house. So, between spending time with the new family member and looking for a larger abode, I don't think he will have much time left for flashlight developement for a while..


----------



## modamag (Dec 8, 2005)

Jim, you're 50% right!

It's amazing how 7.2lbs Julia to more priority than anything in the world, including 2.7lbs Le Beau or 0.19oz (0.5.4 grams) Draco. :eeksign:

It's kinda ironic, I have more time to surf the web (CPF included) than ever before yet no time (2-4hrs break) to head into the shop. With Julia in one hand while the other hand poking at the keyboard and touchpad 

Le Beau is pretty much ready for assembly. All the parts for the three units are sitting in the living room. I think Andrew (18m son) been playing with it more than his dad :hairpull: :whoopin:


----------



## Icarus (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey Jonathan, congratulations with your daughter! :twothumbs


----------



## AuroraLite (Dec 9, 2005)

Modamag,

Congrats on the new (future flashaholic?) family member too! :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## bwaites (Dec 9, 2005)

Congrats!!!

Glad to hear the good news!!

Bill


----------



## Lunarmodule (Dec 10, 2005)

Jonathan,

I heartily second the congratulations on Julia's arrival. I had heard through Andrew Rouse of the good news and wish you all the best.

That said, I have to vent a little. I'm absolutely flabbergasted, stupified, stunned, and floored by this creation of yours. Not only that but that it was sitting here in this thread that had escaped my attention for all this time. 

It has been a dream of mine for a LONG time now, since flashaholic roots really took hold this past year, to see an HID setup of the size, power, and weight that you have already designed. I had extremely high hopes for the Fivemega prototype and was literaly crushed when I heard it was stillborn. I've gotten jaded with LEDs (almost ill with $300 Lux III lights), enticed and disappointed with incans (but AWR's giving incan massive enthusiasm for me), and pined after a quality custom HID. 

Your design is the missing link, EXACTLY what I have been searching for. And an aesthetic knockout. I never thought a handheld HID (having to swallow a bulky ballast assy) could have beautiful lines, but you have indeed pulled it off. Not to mention my favorite power source as well! Stem to stern it is what I have dreamt of. 

Huge congrats for having the creativity, insight, and talent to design and materialize this work of art. I can only hope the passaround has a stop in Hawaii and I might be considered to be a part. If you ever change your mind and build a few (or one) more: I would almost write a blank check for a design like yours. I'm trying to group the talent to help me put together a 25W/50W D2S design with a 3.5" head for myself. I can appreciate the trials you must have endured integrating everything into a relatively compact (and gorgeous) package. All I can say further is....:wow::goodjob:



All the best to you and your new expanded family!

Steve


----------



## Lunarmodule (Dec 13, 2005)

BVH said:


> I, too, would love to be in on the passaround!! What a masterpiece to behold!!
> 
> Jonathan, I don't suppose there's a chance of you producing some for sale?



I strongly second both of these statements


----------



## cue003 (Dec 13, 2005)

Jonathan, if you build it they will come. I will gladly pay for one of these. Paypal ready if you are.

Curtis


----------



## flex76italy (Dec 13, 2005)

Yes i'm tuned with Curtis :rock: 

we want to know the price!


----------



## Lunarmodule (Dec 13, 2005)

cue003 said:


> Jonathan, if you build it they will come. I will gladly pay for one of these. Paypal ready if you are.
> 
> Curtis



Well said, Curtis. I feel the same way. This light is my dream manifest in aluminum. I would not flinch at the cost, not a bit. :huh:

I have been poised to spend about a G note anyhow on a Rayzor pending reviews, so a limited market can bear that level and beyond easily.

I was already WOWed by your 8AA>2D adapter for my MagHID but this is SO next level. Obviously you have some real gifts and applied them here.


----------



## bwaites (Dec 13, 2005)

Guys, I think the cost would be in the $2500+ range.

Surefires Beast, built in larger quantity and with fewer options cost $3000!!

Even if Jonathan made nothing on them, I think they would be more than $2000!

Bill


----------



## JimH (Dec 13, 2005)

Actually, Jonathan has decided to eat the cost. He has a deal worked out with Cracker Jack to put them in the boxes as prizes


----------



## Lunarmodule (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm physically ill from ingesting 31 boxes of Cracker Jacks so far and have only succeeded in learning to hate roasted peanuts! I now have an impressive collection of plastic decoder rings but still no LeBeau in the box as of yet...

Jim I hope you are mistaken


----------



## Neg2LED (Dec 17, 2005)

i didn't post already? oops! count me in for the passaround when it gets off the ground 

--neg


----------



## rmacias (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm definitely in for the Pass Around, please add my name to the list.

RJM


----------



## rscanady (Dec 19, 2005)

Congrats on the addition MOM!

Ryan


----------



## missionaryman (Dec 31, 2005)

Wow Jonathan - awesome work, congratulations. Nice torch too.

LT


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 31, 2005)

Jonathan, NICE work! Good job! Congradulations! She's beautiful!

The light looks pretty sweet too...

So far above my pay scale that why am I even posting in this thread?

Oh yeah! Way to go Daddy!


----------



## cue003 (Dec 31, 2005)

Would have been great to see this thing in the Superlights III shootout.

Maybe next time.

Curtis


----------



## pcmike (Jan 1, 2006)

cue003, where in South Florida are you located? I'm in Western Lake Worth (practically Boynton Beach).


----------



## cue003 (Jan 1, 2006)

PCMike, I am in Delray Beach.

Curtis


----------



## pcmike (Jan 1, 2006)

Cool, one more question (sorry modamag): are there many/any flashlight related get togethers down here? I don't remember seeing many people from SoFla on the boards... just curious.

Happy New Year!


----------

